# id



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

people seem to think this is not a rhom?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#2


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

last


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

looks like S. Irritan.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

yea his spotting resembles irritans but i really dont know


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks too tall for irritans, and irritans doesnt have a terminal band.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

It does seem to have the irrodecence that irritans have. If it's not a irritan, Mariginatus maybe?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

frank help?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Guys, look closely at the pattern on the body....bars and spots.......more than likely S. compressus. Certainly a member of that group.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks unique, You got a one of a kind!








Doesn't look like my Rhom though.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Guys, look closely at the pattern on the body....bars and spots.......more than likely S. compressus. Certainly a member of that group.


 so its S. compressus thanks frank


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Certainly looks like it, however, if you know the exact river locality that would verify the species. S. compressus, hastatus and altuvei are all very similar appearing fishes and only a few morphological differences separate them. That's why knowing exact collection point is valuable.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Certainly looks like it, however, if you know the exact river locality that would verify the species. S. compressus, hastatus and altuvei are all very similar appearing fishes and only a few morphological differences separate them. That's why knowing exact collection point is valuable.


 Frank do you have pics of S.Hastatus?
The only one i have seen is at Fink's web site and the other on OPEFE....

Does the S.Hastatus have red on the fins?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

None at all, too new of a species and have not seen any live ones YET.









Color of life: The entire body is bright silver, with blusish overtones. The eye is bluish silver, with darker grey-blue pigments dorsal and ventral to the pupil. The verticle fins are hyaline, but with pigments described in preserved specimens.

The reference to preserved specimens states that the color is variable. Accordingly, I see no color of red in the Fink photo. Just a silver fish.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Frank is this fish still alive?










(sorry if flooding Skater's post)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Don't know, that was taken by Michael Goulding of his captured fish in an aquario.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

pedro said all he knows is the fish came from brazil.?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> pedro said all he knows is the fish came from brazil.?


that should rule out altuvei,Im pretty sure they are from venuzuala.

I would say compressus, they are pretty agressive, and love to swim in currents,use a powerhead low, and he will like it


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> > pedro said all he knows is the fish came from brazil.?
> 
> 
> that should rule out altuvei,Im pretty sure they are from venuzuala.
> ...


 I do use a powerhead he prety active


----------

